# Suggestions on poodle puppy play pen?



## snick103 (Dec 22, 2017)

We have a puppy toy poodle and she is the cutest thing but she is wearing me out chewing on things and keeping a eye on her. She doesn't really like her cage and whines when put in there. We are thinking of getting a puppy play pen or something to contain her so we can get some things done or watch a movie. Any suggestions? Do they make one that has a bottom so in case she pees or poops?

Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I don't have a poodle but you could jut get an exercise pen or something similar . I have both a wire one and a hard plastic type, I prefer the plastic as its sturdier. Mine is fairly large it measures 34 inches wide ben 67 inch in length and it ft high. Its quite sturdy we have our terriers crate in it with her bed in the crate and have alway left the door of crate open. It does not have a floor but when she was a baby we used one of those plastic tablecloths on one end of it with a pee pee pad. This lil dog is a cairn tried an now weighs 15-16 lbs. She is a creature of habit and though she is loose in the house all day she insists to go into this pen at bedtime. I hv tried to buy her new bed new crates (she does sleep in the crate) nothing dong she has to have her old crate with some chewed up sides or she will just whine and sit on the tile. I don't remember where I bought it but probably Petsmart. This is the oe I have, I just shape it into a rectangle to fit where i weed it. https://www.amazon.com/Top-Paw-Yard-Containment-Playpen/dp/B00PWDBU0E


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

snick103 said:


> We have a puppy toy poodle and she is the cutest thing but she is wearing me out chewing on things and keeping a eye on her. She doesn't really like her cage and whines when put in there. We are thinking of getting a puppy play pen or something to contain her so we can get some things done or watch a movie. Any suggestions? Do they make one that has a bottom so in case she pees or poops?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Steve


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5P846Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This what I use I have a pee pad tray in there along with his crate


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For a tpoo pup the one that twyla linked to will be excellent. My private obedience trainer uses one like that for her Pomeranians.


----------



## snick103 (Dec 22, 2017)

Also do those puppy grass pad things work? She is going outside for the most part but every once in awhile she will just squat wherever and go. That is frustrating as we take her out every 2 hours ugh


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> Well I don't have a poodle but you could jut get an exercise pen or something similar . I have both a wire one and a hard plastic type, I prefer the plastic as its sturdier. Mine is fairly large it measures 34 inches wide ben 67 inch in length and it ft high. Its quite sturdy we have our terriers crate in it with her bed in the crate and have alway left the door of crate open. It does not have a floor but when she was a baby we used one of those plastic tablecloths on one end of it with a pee pee pad. This lil dog is a cairn tried an now weighs 15-16 lbs. She is a creature of habit and though she is loose in the house all day she insists to go into this pen at bedtime. I hv tried to buy her new bed new crates (she does sleep in the crate) nothing dong she has to have her old crate with some chewed up sides or she will just whine and sit on the tile. I don't remember where I bought it but probably Petsmart. This is the oe I have, I just shape it into a rectangle to fit where i weed it. https://www.amazon.com/Top-Paw-Yard-Containment-Playpen/dp/B00PWDBU0E


I have the same expen and have used it with all 3 of my toys. I just put a green plastic lawn bag and a potty patch at one end and water at the other and they did fine. infact all I said get in the pen when I was leaving and they all 3 ran in.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't ever used the potty grass but I have used plain pads right now my new pup Leonard is pottying every two hours he is 20 weeks, but has already figured out the quickest way to to get released from his pen is to potty. It all takes time even with Leonard being older it took him a bit to catch on. I have learned the hard way that if you can't strictly watch a puppy, they should be tethered to you, in a crate or a pen. 

And yes it is okay to want a break


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snick103 said:


> Also do those puppy grass pad things work? She is going outside for the most part but every once in awhile she will just squat wherever and go. That is frustrating as we take her out every 2 hours ugh


Puppies are like human infants in their lack of ability to control their bladders and bowels. Thankfully on average puppies get the neuromuscular development to do so at about six months of age (as opposed to between 2 and 3 years as for little humans). In the meantime more than just relying on taking your pup out every 2 hours you also need to pay attention to when they have last eaten or drunk. The pup will need to go soon after. Also when a puppy is engaged in vigorous play it will move their gut and they will need to go. You need to take the pup out after food, water and play. 

Don't give too much freedom to a young pup that is interested in chewing or isn't housebroken. In the long run careful use of confinement and close supervision will help your pup to become the ideal adult companion you will enjoy for years to come. Mistakes people make with pups can lead to ongoing behavior problems in adolescence and adulthood and become the basis for lots of rehomings.

Additionally you should be looking for potty signs. Circling is a common one. Annoying attention seeking is another. Adult dogs will do these behaviors also. One of the last days of the semester (last week) I had Javelin seeking to climb in my lap while I was trying to finish some work before we packed up to go home. Normally in my office he is very chill and just sleeps next to my chair. I should have paid more attention to his behavior since he was really trying to tell me that he needed to go out. Once I got organized and we walked out of my carpeted office to the tile floor in the hall he exploded diarrhea. I felt awful. He obviously worked very hard not to soil the carpet and I didn't listen to him. As you get to know your pup better you will learn to read (and heed) what your baby girl is telling you.

When people make mistakes with puppies and don't know how to fix them or aren't consistent in getting them fixed then bad behaviors continue into adolescence and adulthood and become less and less compatible with the goals of a well mannered, fun and happy companion. Such dogs often end up being rehomed or spend lots of time with owners paying for private training to fix things that could have been taught correctly from the outset. I'm not saying that is the road you are on. Clearly you want to do things right and now is the time to do so.

Here's a wish for a wonderful 2018 getting to know your pup better and better and to enjoy her in all the best ways you can.


----------



## snick103 (Dec 22, 2017)

twyla said:


> I haven't ever used the potty grass but I have used plain pads right now my new pup Leonard is pottying every two hours he is 20 weeks, but has already figured out the quickest way to to get released from his pen is to potty. It all takes time even with Leonard being older it took him a bit to catch on. I have learned the hard way that if you can't strictly watch a puppy, they should be tethered to you, in a crate or a pen.
> 
> And yes it is okay to want a break


She hates the crate and whines every time I put her in it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Little Leonard tethered and napping next to me


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snick103 said:


> She hates the crate and whines every time I put her in it.


This is the time for tough love. It will take some work, but getting your pup to like being in a crate is a very important tool. One of my first private training clients had two mpoos. Neither dog was housebroken, the male marked all over the house and also was a fear biter. There were no crates in the home when we started. The wife thought that petting the male was a way to calm him out of biting (had broken skin on her more than once). Nothing really improved significantly until I convinced them to get crates for both dogs and taught them how to help the dogs to like them. For the male especially knowing that he could be in his crate as his own way to calm down made huge progress with the biting.

Look up Susan Garrett's crate games and you will find ways to help your baby to learn to see her crate as her time out safe spot to nap when she needs some down time. Our two older dogs had no problems with learning how to be good in crates. My youngster was horrible with the crate when he was little and one weekend not long after we brought him home BF took him out and let him sleep on the bed with him. My girl and I were away at a trial. So Javelin won on the crate as a pup and he has been very challenging to train to be relaxed in a crate ever since. I finally made progress when I was at a four day workshop with him back in August. It has cost me three wrecked crates to get there. For me and my two spoos crates are a required part of life since I work with both of them in obedience and other performance sports. For a companion dog in a home crates let you take a shower or a nap in peace. They let you vacuum without having a dog being afraid or harassed by an appliance that is legendary for dogs dislike, etc......


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

snick103 said:


> Also do those puppy grass pad things work? She is going outside for the most part but every once in awhile she will just squat wherever and go. That is frustrating as we take her out every 2 hours ugh


Worked great on my SPOO, I brought her home at 10 weeks and I got tired of going out every 2 hours too. I had one already, a small one from our Shih Tzu. I took the grass mat outside with her once and got a drop or 2 of her urine on it when she went and it was instant success. I didn't use an actual pen, just baby gates and a bed for her. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8504F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a nice one Twyla suggested and ideal for what you described. 

If you want a cloth one that is also collapsible, very light weight, and lays very flat and thin in the car, I have this one by ToysOpoly in pink (they have other colors). It's 45" round, which is bigger than I needed at home for my toy, but nice for the beach or a picnic or visiting others when your puppy needs some down time.

It has an optional zippered floor so they can't squeeze out from the bottom, and a zippered top. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013Q7FGEI/ref=twister_B013Q7FGDE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I have the same play pen that Twyla recommended, also bought 2 extra panels to make it bigger. It worked great for my toy poodle, we put his crate in there, some toys and a pee pad. 
With my mini, it worked for about a week then he found a way to climb up and escaped from the pen. He left me with no choice but to use only the crate.


----------



## Vikingstaff (Nov 19, 2017)

We got a Midwest pen (model #552-30). It is working great! It can connect our Amazon crate (or any normal wire crate) to creat an entire pen & crate area. We then paired the two items with a 5’x7’ throw rug from Home Depot to protect our carpet/flooring. 

This set up is working GREAT for us and our toy poodle puppy Leo. It is absolutely his private area. Good for needed breaks, when we are at work, and when it is bedtime.

http://[url=https://postimg.org/image/m4fc3uoth/][/URL]


----------

